# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Cafe Lề đường >  Chim giả 2 đầu 78UP cực mềm đưa cặp đồng tính đến bến bờ hạnh phúc nhất

## shopdochoihanoi

Đặc điểm của Dương vật giả 2 đầu silicon cực mềm
 Bạn sinh ra không có quyền lựa chọn giới tính cho bản thân nhưng bạn có thể chọn sống thật theo giới tính mình mong muốn. Và chúng tôi ở đây thấu hiểu những ước mong thầm kín của những cặp đôi đồng tính nữ. Đem đến cho các bạn những giây lát tuyệt vời nhất nhờ sản phẩm dương vật giả 2 đầu silicon cực mềm.

 Dương vật giả 2 đầu :
 Chuyên mục liên can: cu giả

 Tính năng: Thủ dâm, giải tỏa nhu cầu sinh lý hiệu quả

 Đối tượng sử dụng: Nữ, Cặp đôi đồng tính nữ (LES)

 Chất liệu: Silicon PVC cao cấp

 Độ mềm: Mềm mại

 Màu sắc: màu da

 Rung: Không Rung

 kích tấc: 36.5cm x 4cm

 Trọng lượng: 420g

 sử dụng: cho âm đạo và hậu môn

 Thấm nước: Không thấm nước

 Hãng sản xuất: Lovetoy

 Xuất xứ: Mỹ

 Siêu mềm, hai đầu kích thích của dương vật giả 2 đầu silicon cực mềm là món quà tuyệt vờ dành cho cặp đồng tính nữ hoặc phái nữ thủ dâm tự sướng. Mua dương vật giả giống thật để giúp nàng những lúc cấp thiết, ý tưởng chẳng thể bỏ qua!

 Đó chính là món quà hoàn hảo cho các bạn tận hưởng cực khoái cùng nhau, cùng làm tình và đưa nhau lên đỉnh khoái cảm để tình cảm ngày một nồng cháy và chấm dứt có hậu.

 Silicon cao cấp, chiều lòng những khách hàng khó tính khó nết nhất
 Dương vật giả 2 đầu silicon cực mềm đúng như tên gọi, được làm bằng chất liệu silicon khôn xiết êm ái. Xin nhắc lại là vô cùng êm ái, khi chỉ cần sờ thử bằng tay bạn đã thấy “quá đã”, sao lại quá chân thực đến như vậy, nó như là dương vật thật của nam giới vậy. Chị em sẽ khôn xiết sung sướng khi được chăm chút “cô bé” cho nhau cùng 1 lúc có thể lên đỉnh và kêu gào tên nhau trong sướng khoái.

 Thật tuyệt vời khi cả 2 đầu của dương vật giả 2 đầu silicon cực mềm đều giống nhau, hồng hào. Sản phẩm rất dài và nối liền với nhau cho hai bạn hòa làm một. Chất liệu tuyệt đối co giãn, kéo dài, uốn cong ở mọi phong độ cũng không lo bị đứt hoặc hư hại gì. Bây giờ, các nàng có thể thoải mái làm tình mà không còn nỗi lo âu nào nữa.

 Một sản phẩm đồ chơi tình dục cho nữ đích thực đáp ứng được đầy đủ yêu cầu tự sướng của nàng.

----------

